

The Telegraph's 100 most influential tech investors in Europe - dchs
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/technology/8357154/The-100-most-influential-technology-investors-in-Europe.html

======
dchs
I made this into an easy-to-follow Twitter list:
<http://twitter.com/DHS/telegraph-top-investors>

